# RPI3B 12-Current - Firefox/Qutebrowser/QT apps running ?



## pbp_jackd (Oct 5, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone can run Firefox or qutebrowser on a Pi3B with the latest builds ?
After starting one or the other I can see a rectanglular shape showing up for about a minute, just to disapear afterwards.

I can see a similar behaviour with other QT based apps, eg. nextcloudclient.

Any hint on what the problem might be related to. WebKit, QT, graphic driver, ... ?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 13, 2019)

So far, it is probable that they are broken packages. I suppose that it is due to wayland library and library spaghetti compilation. I haven't log or reported the reasons. midori same results.

So far you can use like me the following

ssh -C -Y 192.168.1.10 -l username
here you have on the distant machine a Freebsd 12 with sshd (ssh) with x11 forward.

you can then browse on your pi, or recompile from source the whole chrome with adding Xorg dependencies better.


```
#    $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.103 2018/04/09 20:41:22 tj Exp $
#    $FreeBSD: releng/12.0/crypto/openssh/sshd_config 338561 2018-09-10 16:20:12Z des $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See
# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with
# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where
# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options override the
# default value.

# Note that some of FreeBSD's defaults differ from OpenBSD's, and
# FreeBSD has a few additional options.

Port 22
#AddressFamily any
#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
#ListenAddress ::

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key

# Ciphers and keying
#RekeyLimit default none

# Logging
#SyslogFacility AUTH
#LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

#LoginGraceTime 2m
#PermitRootLogin no
#StrictModes yes
#MaxAuthTries 6
#MaxSessions 10

#PubkeyAuthentication yes

# The default is to check both .ssh/authorized_keys and .ssh/authorized_keys2
# but this is overridden so installations will only check .ssh/authorized_keys
AuthorizedKeysFile    .ssh/authorized_keys

#AuthorizedPrincipalsFile none

#AuthorizedKeysCommand none
#AuthorizedKeysCommandUser nobody

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts
#HostbasedAuthentication no
# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for
# HostbasedAuthentication
#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no
# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files
#IgnoreRhosts yes

# Change to yes to enable built-in password authentication.
#PasswordAuthentication no
#PermitEmptyPasswords no

# Change to no to disable PAM authentication
#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options
#KerberosAuthentication no
#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes
#KerberosTicketCleanup yes
#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options
#GSSAPIAuthentication no
#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'no' to disable PAM authentication, account processing,
# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will
# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication and
# PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,
# PAM authentication via ChallengeResponseAuthentication may bypass
# the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".
# If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without
# PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication
# and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.
#UsePAM yes

#GatewayPorts no
# X11DisplayOffset 10
#PermitTTY yes
#PrintMotd yes
#PrintLastLog yes
#TCPKeepAlive yes
#PermitUserEnvironment yes

#Compression delayed
#ClientAliveInterval 0
#ClientAliveCountMax 3
#UseDNS yes
#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid
#MaxStartups 10:30:100
#PermitTunnel no
#ChrootDirectory none
#UseBlacklist no
#VersionAddendum FreeBSD-20180909



# no default banner path
#Banner none

# override default of no subsystems
# Subsystem    sftp    /usr/libexec/sftp-server

# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis
#Match User anoncvs
#    X11Forwarding no
#    AllowTcpForwarding no
#    PermitTTY no
#    ForceCommand cvs server


X11Forwarding yes
AllowTcpForwarding yes
#AllowAgentForwarding yes
#AllowTcpForwarding yes
#X11UseLocalhost yes
```


----------

